

10 EdTech startups that received the most funding in 2014 - leonberger89
http://www.hottopics.ht/stories/lists/2014-review-top-10-edtech-startups/

======
tarr11
Something's wrong with those numbers. Udacity raised 35M in 2014, but it says
"valuation"

